# Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander



## Newbie01 (18. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen, 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.:
Seit mich vor einiger Zeit das Raubfisch-Fieber gepackt hat, stelle ich nun regelmäßig am Rhein bei Duisburg den Zandern mit dem Gummifisch nach. Erste Erfolge haben sich bereits eingestellt, doch bei der Bisserkennung hapert es noch. 
Mein Problem: Ich habe bei keinem der bisher geangelten Zander bewusst angeschlagen, da ich die Bisse überhaupt nicht erkenne. 

Zur Technik:
Ich führe den Gummi nach der Faulenzer-Methode, d.h. ich beschleunige ihn nur über die Rolle und behalte dann die Schnur im Auge. Ist diese erschlafft, wird wieder über die Rolle beschleunigt usw. Bei allen bisherigen Zandern war es so, dass ich dachte der Jig ist am Grund angekommen (Schnur erschlafft), ich wieder normal ankurbelte und plötzlich einen Widerstand merkte (selbst bei einem guten 70er) |kopfkrat

Zum Tackle:
Derzeit fische ich eine  B.Richi Heavy Spin Solar 270 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20 - 80 Gramm. (Hier der Link zur 300er: http://www.psk-angelsport.de/index.php?a=1172). 
Rolle ist eine Black Arc, bestückt mit gelber Power Pro. Gefischt werden damit 4er Kopytos mit Jigköpfen von bis zu 21g (Strömungskanten von Buhnen).

Ich vermute dass die mangelnde Bisserkennung an meiner Rute liegt (natürlich ist immer das Tackle schuld ), und hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine neue zu kaufen. Bevor ich aber voreilig Kohle ausgebe, will ich erstmal hier im Board nachfragen. 

Woran merkt ihr Eure ZanderBisse ? Angelt ihr mit dem Finger an der Schnur bzw. am Blank oder spürt ihr die Bisse nur über die Rute ? 


Bin für alle Tips dankbar :m


----------



## straleman (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

da machst du eigentlich nix falsch,du solltest aber den gummi in der rute spüren wenn er untenankommt.die bisse kommen im sinkn oder bei wiederankurbeln das merkt man aber in der rute vielleicht ist sie ja doch etwas zu steif.wobei 21gramm jig must du merken,wie bei grundangeln gibts nen tok wenns blei angekommen ist einfach mal drauf achten und weiter üben dann kriegst das schon hin.


----------



## powerpauer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

meistens ein tock in rutenblanck


----------



## angelpfeife (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Ich glaube auch dass es an der Rute liegt. Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt was ich falsch mache, denn alle sprechen immer von diesem "tock", doch ich habe nie was gemerkt. Hab mir dann eine viel härtere Rute gekauft, und jetzt hab ich das Problem nicht mehr#6


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Man merkt lange nicht immer ein "Tock" in der Rute. Ich versuch die verschiedenen Arten von Bissen mal zu beschreiben, die ich so erlebt habe:

Klassischer "Tock"-Biss: Man spürt beim Anjiggen/Ankurbeln oder beim Absinken des Köders an gespannter Schnur diesen "Tock" in der Rute. In 90% der Fälle kommt der Biss nicht beim Anjiggen, sondern bein Absinken. Das "Tock" kann verschieden stark ausgeprägt sein, teilweise so stark, dass man sich erschreckt und ein anderes Mal kaum zu spüren. Oft kommt das "Tock" auch mehrfach kurz hintereinander. Quasi ein "Tock, Tock":q Diese Art der Bisse kann man in der Regel zusätzlich auch gut in der Schnur sehen.

Kaum spürbare Bisse beim Absinken: Das ist das, was du beschreibst, der Widerstand ist plötzlich da, wenn du einkurbelst. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Ursachen. Es kann schlichtweg sein, dass der Zander so vorsichtig einsaugt, dass du kein "Tock" spürst. Ebenso kann es an der Rute liegen, die dir diese Rückmeldung einfach nicht bietet. Ein zu großer Schnurbogen (Wind etc.) kann den Biss auch schnell unspürbar werden lassen. Dann soll es auch noch Menschen geben, die einfach Null Feingefühl beherrschen und deswegen nichts fühlen. Woran es liegt, musst du herausfinden....helfen kann zumindest das Beobachten des Schnurbogens (idealerweise das letzte Stück vor dem Wasser). Daran kann man viele Bisse auch erkennen. Teilweise wundert man sich auch, dass der Köder nicht am Grund ankommt, das ist dann oft ein Hänger oder eben ein Biss, also vorsichtshalber anschlagen.

Alle Bisse natürlich mit einem schnellen Anhieb quittieren.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hi,
wenn der Zander sich den Gummi im Freiwasser packt und dabei auf dich zuschwimmt merkst du nichts , genau so wenig mekst du wenn er sich gleich nach dem Auswurf in der Absinkphase den Gummi nimmt und stehen bleibt, dann wundert man sich nur das dieses "Tock" ausbleibt ;-)
Bewusst Bisse erkennt man meist nur wenn du anziehst und wenn dann ein Fisch packt.
Ich habe schon hunderte Zander gefangen , bei sehr vielen habe ich den "Biss" erst bemerkt wenn ich die Schnur wieder auf Spannung gebracht habe.
Was du aber mit einer gescheiten Rute merkst ist welche Beschaffenheit der Grund hat und wann der Gummifisch am Boden aufsetzt.
Vorausgesetzt ist natürlich geflochtene Schnur.
Gruß Udo


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Wenn ein Zander den Kunstköder packt und auf mich zuschwimmt, dann merke ich das weil die Schnur nicht mehr auf Spannung ist und wenn er den Kunstköder packt und stehenbleibt, dann merke ich das auch, weil ich die Aktion des Kunstköders im Wasser spüre.


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



straleman schrieb:


> ...aber in der rute vielleicht ist sie ja doch  etwas zu steif...



Nein! wenn die rute zu weich ist merkt man meist den biss nicht!




angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch dass es an der Rute liegt. Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt was ich falsch mache, denn alle sprechen immer von diesem "tock", doch ich habe nie was gemerkt. Hab mir dann eine viel härtere Rute gekauft, und jetzt hab ich das Problem nicht mehr#6



so ist es #6#6#6
sind auch meine erfahrungen! selbst beim Hechtangeln... vorallem kommt der anhieb besser durch!


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

@ Te
Lass dir nichts vormachen , wer hier vorgibt jeden Zanderbiss sofort zu bemerken der lügt einfach.
Im Stillwasser mag das noch möglich sein , aber im Fluß bei Wind , Wellen und Strömung ist das nicht mehr möglich.
Ich bin fast jeden Tag am Wasser und es gibt Tage da sind die Voraussetzungen so gut das du jeden Fischkontakt direkt bemerkst , aber an einer Vielzahl der Tage bemerkt man eben nicht jeden (Zander)Biss sofort , es liegt dann einfach an den Gegebenheiten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hallo,

hier ist ein video das ist sehr gut und informatif 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6926964/zander_angeln
guck es dir mal an hat mir auch sehr geholfen


----------



## Newbie01 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Da sind schon mal jede Menge Ansätze dabei, wie ich an meiner Technik noch feilen kann. 
#6#6#6
Beim Beobachten der Schnur werde ich mich demnächst mal tatsächlich auf das letzte Stück im Wasser konzentrieren. Bisher habe ich eher auf das rutennahe Stück geschaut. 
Das angesprochene Video kannte ich schon, habe die Technik mit dem Finger auf der Schnur aber bisher nicht weiter verfolgt. Macht aber durchaus Sinn und sollte man vielleicht versuchen sich anzugewöhnen (spätestens für's nächtliche Spinnfischen).

Dass die Köderkontrolle und somit auch die Bisserkennung von den äußeren Einflüssen abhängt, habe ich zuletzt auch bemerkt. Es ist ein riesiger Unterschied ob man z.B. eine Buhne in einer Innen- oder Außenkurve befischt und es macht auch sehr viel aus, wie windig es dabei ist. Auf jeden Fall ist dann nicht immer eine gleich gute Bisserkennung möglich ist.
Ich hatte aber selbst unter idealen Voraussetzungen (Fischen an einem Kanal an einem windstillen Tag) große Probleme die Bisse zu merken. 
Das Aufsetzen des Köders am Grund merke ich manchmal durch einen Tock schon (abhängig von den äußeren Einflüssen), aber die Bisse merke ich eigentlich gar nicht. Wie gesagt, ich hatte mich immer stark gewundert wenn beim Ankurbeln plötzlich Widerstand zu spüren war und hatte zuvor nie den Verdacht daß gerade was beißt |bigeyes.

Meine Rute würde ich schon als ziemlich steif bezeichnen, aber da die schon was älter ist und relativ günstig war, ist vielleicht doch mal eine neue fällig. Mich würde echt mal interessieren was eine neue, modernere Rute, welche speziell für die Gufi-Angelei entwickelt wurde, so an praktischen Unterschieden bei Köderführung und Bisserkennung bringt. Ich hatte zuletzt schon mit der Uli Beyer Baitjigger oder gar einer Harrison geliebäugelt, mich dann aber daran erinnert dass ich ja noch Student bin |rolleyes Diese kostspielige Idee muss also erstmal verschoben werden...

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Rute für maximal 100 Euro, welche gerade irgendwo im Abverkauf zu kriegen ist (Vorgängermodell oder Ähnliches), und welche Gufi-tauglich für den Rhein ist ? Die könnte ich ja bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen zurück senden.


----------



## xxxtside (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

die shimano speedmaster 270cm xh 50-100g bekommt man ab und zu im netz fürn 100er streifen - die sollte passend sein für dein vorhaben und mit der rute liegst du nicht verkehrt. das reale wg liegt aber so bei ~70g

fische selbst die baitjigger und eine harrison vhf und diese stellen mich zu 100% zufrieden. hatte bis dato schon einiges an ruten in der hand.

und zur bisserkennung: finger auf den blank oder finger an die schnur, schnurbogen beobachten, zander beißen zum teil nur sehr spitz und hängen manchmal nur am stinger, manchmal legen sie sich nur auf den gummi oben drauf um ihre beute zu erdrücken und sind dann von außen gehakt, mal hämmern sie voll drauf und es reißt einem fast die rute aus den händen, oder es gibt nur einen kurzen zuck im schnurbogen, oder die absinkphase wird vorzeitig unterbrochen.... 

finde besonders in der strömung hat man härtere bisse, da der zander nicht viel zeit zum überlegen, um zu beißen und kloppt meistens schön rein...


----------



## Criss81 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hey,

nun will ich auch noch meinen Senf zum Thema abgeben. Ich hab nun mit einigen Spinnruten von 20€ bis 150€ gefischt. (die 150€ nur leihweise ;(). Gefangen hab ich mit jeder und mit jeder dieser Ruten hab ich auch das Aufsetzten des Gummis auf Grund gespürt. Und Bisse spüren ist so ne Sache..mein 125 cm Hecht vor Wochen hat so fein gebissen, dass ich den Biss erst garnet gespürt habe. Dafür stürzen sich bei uns die 60er so vehement auf den Köder dass es einen teilweise erschreckt. Dasselbe bei den Zandern. Mal spüre ich den von jedem erzählten Tock und manchmal denkt man beim Anjiggen einfach nur an einen Hänger.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn der Zander sich den Gummi im Freiwasser packt und dabei auf dich zuschwimmt merkst du nichts , genau so wenig mekst du wenn er sich gleich nach dem Auswurf in der Absinkphase den Gummi nimmt und stehen bleibt, dann wundert man sich nur das dieses "Tock" ausbleibt ;-)
> Gruß Udo




Genau deshalb bremse ich beim auswerfen meine Schnur ab das die schon beim erstmaligen absinken unter Spannung steht und ich ja nichts verpasse - eben weil ich so schon nen Hechtbiss verpennt habe...

TE kann normal nicht sein sowieso nicht mit 21g Bleien da sollte man das auf jeden Fall bemerken.



Ich faulenz grad auch nur und wende seit kurzem die Hubtechnik an das ist so ein Zwischending zwiscen faulenzen und jiggen....

Geht so....

Wirfst aus wenn der Gufi am Grund angekommen ist hebst du deine Rute an (klar vorher Schnur eingekurbelt) und behälst die Rute solange oben bis dein Gufi wieder am Grund angekommen ist was man wenn man kein "Tock" Geräusch hört an der Rutenspitze bemerkt da diese normal ganz leicht zurückfedert oder die Schnur erschlaft !

Und erst dann wenn dein Gufi wieder am Grund angekommen ist kurbelst die lose Schnur ein und *senkst gleichzeitig deine Rute,* Problem bei dieser Methode ist halt das wenn du nen Biss kriegst und anschlägst  du die Rute halt schon gut nach oben hälst was das anschlagen erschwert..... aber wenn auf faulenzen nichts geht wende ich die Technik an da der Gummi hier ja viel weiter vom Grund angehoben wird sprich ganz anderst rumhüpft als beim faulenzen. 

Probiers einfach mal aus ich habe meinen ersten Zander mit der Hubtechnik erwischt zwar nur n Winzling mit 45cm aber egal.


----------



## ali-angler (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Also ich fische jetzt seit 2 Jahren mit dem Finger an der Schnur und muss schon sagen meine Bisserkennung ist viel besser geworden. ich spüre auch ein 8 Gram Jig im Kanal über den Finger an der Schnur. Dadurch kann ich deutlich leichter fischen und habe längere Absinkphasen. Zudem habe ich die Augen frei um die gegend zu beobachten, mit meinem Kumpel zu quatschen oder sonst was. Nachts hab ich auch noch ein vorteil. Ich kanns jedem nur empfehlen es mal auszuprobieren.
Wenn ihr mit dem Finger nicht ran kommt haltet die Rolle zwischen kleinen Finger und Ringfinger am Blank.


----------



## Newbie01 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Wichtig dabei ist, daß immer Kontakt zum Köder besteht, also die Schnur immer gestrafft ist.
> 
> TE: könnte es vielleicht sein daß da der Fehler liegt?



Darauf achte ich eigentlich immer. Der einzige Moment in dem sie kurz durchhängt, ist wenn der Gufi gerade am Boden angekommen ist. 

Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall allen für die Ratschläge und werde  demnächst bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tip in die Tat umsetzen. Daß bei der Bisserkennung eine gewisse Erfahrung mitspielt, leuchtet mir auch ein. Da heißt es Üben, Üben, Üben...
Um aber die Motivation zu steigern, habe ich mir vorhin eine ProLogic Savage Gear Boner bestellt. Bin gespannt wie die sich so macht :vik: Ist ja auf jeden Fall eine spezielle Gufi-Rute und soll gerade für schwerere Jigs und damit die Buhnen-Angelei am Rhein bestens geeignet sein. Und günstig war sie auch noch


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Mal ne blöde Frage (falls du das schon irgendwo gesagt hast sorry habs dann nicht gelesen), wo zeigt deine Rute hin bzw wie stehst du da beim jiggen/faulenzen whatever ?


Ich bin am Anfang (vor paar Wochen) auch total falsch da gestanden - habe die Rute falsch gehalten.... und dadurch auch nie was mitbekommen was da unten grad los ist.


Vielleicht liegts ja daran wer weiß...


@Ali-Angler das mit Finger an der Schnur ist garnicht so einfach... habs auch schon probiert aber irgendwie is das noch nix.


Mit richtiger Rute merkt mans aber auch ohne Finger ganz gut, und bei einigen Ruten kann man ja schön den Finger aufn Blank legen zb wie bei der Skeli die haben ja ne schöne Ausbuchtung... da hat sich jemand Gedanken gemacht - aber das haben ja viele KuKö - Ruten.


----------



## xxxtside (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage (falls du das schon irgendwo gesagt hast sorry habs dann nicht gelesen), wo zeigt deine Rute hin bzw wie stehst du da beim jiggen/faulenzen whatever ?
> 
> 
> Ich bin am Anfang (vor paar Wochen) auch total falsch da gestanden - habe die Rute falsch gehalten.... und dadurch auch nie was mitbekommen was da unten grad los ist.
> ...


 
wie hälst du denn die rute jetzt und wie hast du diese davor gehalten!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Das ist alles übung Sache hatte am Anfang auch Probleme die Bisse zu erkennen...hatte zu erst ne Speedmaster HX die war mir etwas zu schwabbelig...jetzt hab ne straffe Rute, ne dünere Schnur und es klappt viel besser...bin auch in Duisburg unterwegs Köpfe mit 21g benutze ich nie ist mir persönlich zuviel...Nachts benutze ich teils 4g Bleiköpfe spüren geht alles über den Blank...


----------



## Newbie01 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage (falls du das schon irgendwo gesagt hast sorry habs dann nicht gelesen), wo zeigt deine Rute hin bzw wie stehst du da beim jiggen/faulenzen whatever ?
> 
> 
> Ich bin am Anfang (vor paar Wochen) auch total falsch da gestanden - habe die Rute falsch gehalten.... und dadurch auch nie was mitbekommen was da unten grad los ist.





eastside schrieb:


> wie hälst du denn die rute jetzt und wie hast du diese davor gehalten!?



Dass würde mich auch interessieren. Ich selbst halte die Rute beim Faulenzen parallel zur Wasseroberfläche gerade aus vor mir bzw. maximal im 45° Winkel nach oben.


----------



## Heiko74 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Moin,
ich hol das Thema noch mal hoch, da ich das gleiche Problem habe. Ich angel in der Weser bei Bremen (Achim) in Buhnen. Ich habe gerade das Angeln nach fast 20 Jahren wieder gestartet. Ausrüstung ist ne Meerforellen Spinnrute mit 10-40gr WG und recht weicher Spitze, Schnur ist ne geflochtene 14mm und als Köder verwende ich GuFi(so 12cm verschiedene Farben und Formen) mit 14 -21Gr Köpfen. Ich war jetzt sieben mal los und hatte keinerlei Erfolg, ich habe den verdacht das ich Bisse gar nicht mitbekommen habe, achja geangelt habe ich nach Faulenzermethode Angel relativ paralell zur Wasseroberfläche. Kann die Weiche Rute trotzdem schuld sein? Gibt es Empfehlungen bis 100€ auf dem aktuellen Markt?
Tocks spür ich bei Windstille schon aber ich hatte öfters Seitenwind und Wellen. Vielleicht ist ja sogar ein Gufi Angler aus meinem Bereich hier im Board dem ich mal auf die Finger schauen könnte bzw. er mir um Fehler zu finden und in Zukunft zu vermeiden.  
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Justsu (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Heiko74 schrieb:


> Ausrüstung ist ne Meerforellen Spinnrute mit 10-40gr WG und recht weicher Spitze, Schnur ist ne geflochtene 14mm und als Köder verwende ich GuFi(so 12cm verschiedene Farben und Formen) mit 14 -21Gr Köpfen.


 
Hallo Heiko, 

eine viel ungeeignetere Rute für Dein Vorhaben gibt es wohl nicht. Eine Meforute ist von der Aktion her VIEL zu weich und dazu mit 40gr WG noch zu schwach...

Eine Rutenempfehlung bis 100 Euro käme mir jetzt nur die Shimano Beastmaster XH oder Mort Manie in den Sinn, etwas drüber hört man oft von der Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist, Shimano Speedmaster XH, ich fische noch die Quantum Crypton Zander by Jörg Strehlow, nach wie vor ne schöne Rute, gibt es aber schon lange nicht mehr und von dem Nachfolger (den es mittlerweile glaube ich schon auch nicht mehr gibt) halte ich nicht soviel...


----------



## hechtomat77 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Rute ist sicher nicht die Beste zum gufilieren aber einen Biss müsstest du trotzdem spüren. Im Fliessgewässer Semmeln die Zander meist ordentlich drauf. 
Hat denn der GuFi Bisspuren?


----------



## Heiko74 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Danke scgon mal für die Empfehlungen! 
Ich hab die GuFi nicht genau untersucht,  aber deutliche Schäden gibt es zumindest keine an ihnen. Bin halt über diesen Thread gestolpert und da hieß es ja das die Bisse oft gar nicht zu spüren sind...
Man sucht halt die Fehler erstmal nicht bei sich sondern hofft auf Gründe in der Ausrüstung  Kann natürlich auch an meiner Technik liegen,  denke aber das man bei der Faulenzermethode nicht soviel falsch machen kann.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## _Chris (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

...es kommt zudem darauf an, worauf du bei der Bisserkennung achtest. Schnur oder Rutenspitze?

Meine Freundin fischt mit einer 40er Meforute + 20er (!) Mono, erkennt Bisse ohne Probleme und verliert durch die weiche Rute weit weniger Fisch im Drill als ich.


----------



## Heiko74 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Ich hatte oft Seitenwind und dadurch einen leichten Bogen in der Schnur +Wellen+ Gegenlicht(tief stehende Sonne) Hab dann auf die Rutenspitze geschaut und aber auch gedacht man spürt was in der Rutenhand.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## _Chris (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

...bei einer weichen Rute wirst du kaum etwas spüren und wenn doch, dann nur bei harten Bissen. Die Erkennung über die Rutenspitze funktioniert grundsätzlich gut, ist aber genauso anfällig wie die Erkennung über die Schnur bzw. über den Blank bei Wind.
Hat deine Schnur tatsächlich 0,14 mm oder steht es einfach auf der Verpackung?
Du musst dir auch bewusst sein, dass eine 40er Rute mit nem 21er Kopf + GuFi, was die Köderpräsentation angeht, am oberen Limit agiert. Ideal ist tatsächlich etwas anderes. Eine steife Rute mit hartem Rückrat (20 - 60 gr. Wurfgewicht eventuell sogar höher) und eine Rolle mit 65 - 80 cm Schnureinzug sind für die Faulenzermethode im Prinzip das Optimum. Es gibt aber auch Angler, die andereseits ganz anderes Gerät bevorzugen.
Wichtig wäre auch noch der Gewässertyp den du befischt. Je ruhiger, desto leichteres Gerät ist folglich möglich.


----------



## Heiko74 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Buhnen in der Weser bei Bremen hab ich bis jetut befischt. 21gr sn der Strömungskante und 14gr im Kessel, ab und an bin ich auch mit dem 21er in den Kessel gegangen weil ich zu Faul zum wechseln war .
Schnur hab ich im Angeladen aufziehen lassen, hatte die Einsatzzweck angegeben und bin der Meinung das er 14er aufgezogen hat, 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

21Gr im Kessel der Buhne drann lassen weil man zu faul zum wechseln ist? Dann sich beim Händler ne Geflochtene aufspulen lassen, über deren Marke und Diameter auch nichts bekannt ist....

Da muss man sich nicht wundern, dass du keine Köderkontrolle beim Angeln mit Shads bekommst.


----------



## Heiko74 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Schnur ist shimano power pro bin nur nicht 100% sicher ob 14 oder 16.
meist bin ich an der Strömungskante mit 21gr ab und an hab ich wie gesagt auch mit dem köder nrn wurf in den Kessel gemacht.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heiko74 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Achja, Rolle ist ne 4000er Red Arc


----------



## Fr33 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hmmmm die PowerPro gibt's aber nicht in 0,14 oder 0,16mm. Da würde ich den Händler nochmal fragen was er dir aufgespult hat. Sollte aber nicht der Hauptgrund sein...

 Ne Mefo-Spinnrute ist auf max Wurfdistanz ausgelegt. D.h. läd sich gut auf und die Köder werden üblicherweise immer auf Zug eingeleiert. Daher wird deine Rute leider vieles Schlucken! Dann noch zu schweren Bleiköpfe und zu schleifst den Köder am Grund oder hebst den nur so knapp an, dass es Köder nicht mehr nach unten taumelt.


----------



## Heiko74 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Ich werde morgen nochmal auf den Bon gucken, da sollte der Durchmesser wohl beistehen.  Würdest du denn einen speziellen Durchmesser empfehlen?  Jeh dünner umso weniger Einfluss dürften ja Wind und Strömung haben oderseh ich dasd falsch? Die 21gr für die Strömungskante hab ich mir von nem erfahrenen Zanderangler am Wasser sagen lassen,  vorher hatt ich da auch 14gr drann u d der Köder war lsnge unterwegs zum Grund, auch war das Spannung halten erschwert. 
Wie gesagt ich hab gut 20Jahre nicht mehr geangelt und hab damals auch keine Erfahrung mit GuFi gesammelt.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heiko74 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Es ist die 15er!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Heiko74 schrieb:


> ...Wie gesagt ich hab gut 20Jahre nicht mehr geangelt und hab damals auch keine Erfahrung mit GuFi gesammelt.
> Gruß Heiko


 

Und genau darauf kommt es meiner Meinung nach neben vernünftigem Gerät an. Auf Erfahrung und Routine beim angeln mit Gummifisch. 

Je mehr Bisse Du bekommen und "verwandeln" konntest desto schneller kommt das Gefühl für den Biss. 

Knallharte Bisse merkt jeder der Rest ist wirklich einfach nur Übung!


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Moin,


die 15er fische ich auch. Hatte es mal eine Saison mit ner 13er versucht - aber da am Rhein viele Packsteine lauern, war die noch schneller durch als ne 15er. Ttotz 60cm Stahlvorfach war gerne mal die Schnur ansich irgendwo mit nem stein in Kontakt gekommen....


Achja nochmal. Achte mal drauf, dass dein Köder gefühlte 3sek Zeit hat nach dem Ankurbeln wieder auf dne Boden zu kommen. So mache ich das immer. Ist es zu lange, dann kommt der Gummi teils gar nicht mehr auf den Boden! Bei einer Absinkdauer von unter 1Sekunden schleifst du den Köder quasi am Boden rum.


Daher ist es wichtig dass man sich an der Buhne ein Konzept erstellt. Ich trabe nie sofort auf die Spitze zu, sondern halte in der Regel erstmal in der Miite. Dort mache ich dann meine Würfe mit 14gr oder je nach tiefe und Strömung 18gr Jigs. An der Buhnenspitze sind es dann wieder 18-21Gr, die ich brauche....


----------



## Heiko74 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Moin Jandoumo,
also nicht nervös werden und gleich ne bessere Rute kaufen sondern erstmal durchhalten? Ich werd mal sehen ob ich es heut vormittag vor der Schicht nochmal für 1-2 Stunden ans Wasser schaffe und ne Haltung finde von der aus ich den Finger an die Schnur kriege.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heiko74 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Moin Fr33,

werd ich mir zu Herzen nehmen und später mal berichten!
Beim Faulenzen halt ich die Rute dann aber weiter waagerecht oder bringt eine leicht leicht erhobene (bis 45°) vielleicht mehr Köderabhebung und damit Bisse?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Ich halte die Rute eher in 10Uhr.... je näher ich an die Steine komme sogar bis 11Uhr ..... damit kann man Teils die Buhnen "auskratzen". Der Gummi startet dann schnell steil nach oben.....  das was in den meisten Videos gezeigt wird, klappt super bei sauberen Buhnen mit Sand oder feinem Kies als Grund. 


Am Rhein sind leider gerne mal "Zwischenbuhnen" oder eben abgerutsche Steinblöcke ein paar Meter vor der eigentlichen Buhne. DAS sind dann meist die Hängerstellen. Daher lieber die Rute etwas höher nehmen.


----------



## Colli_HB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Ich gebe Udo vollkommen recht! Teilweise lutschen die Zander die Köder auch vom Grund weg. Gerade bei größeren Ködern kommt das häufiger vor.


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Probiers erstmal weiter mit deiner Rute und bekomme ein Gefühl für Köder, Strömung, Gewicht, Untergrund, etc...

Ich habe auch mit einer sehr weichen Rute am Rhein gefischt, bevor ich mir eine Rocke zugelegt hab, Fisch hab ich genauso gut gefangen! Nur die Rückmeldung vom Grund ist einfach um klassen besser... Die Bisse merke ich genauso gut bzw. auch genauso schlecht wie mit der weicheren. Wenn der Zander den Gummi vom Boden aufsaugt merkst du mit keiner Rute was... 

Wenn du merkst es wird besser und du willst immer noch eine andere Rute dann kannst dir immer noch eine Kaufen. Die Yasei Aspius bekommst du wenn du glück hast um die 100 Euro, die ist in dem Preisbereich eine super Zanderrute. Empfohlen wird auch immer wieder die savage gear bushwhacker, die ist sogar noch nen ganzen tacken günstiger!


----------



## Heiko74 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Kurze Rückmeldung, war für 2 Stunden am Wasser und hatte zumindest einen deutlichen Biss(mit 14gr im Kessel) mit anschliessenden Löchern im GuFi, diese aber auf der Gegenseite des Haken. Er war durch einen kurzen doppelrück sogar im Handteil spürbar! Ich habe mit hoher Rute geangelt und auf die Rutenspitze geachtet, da die Schnur, durch die Lichverhältnisse, immer erst kurz vor dem Ufer gut zu sehen war.
Ich speicher alle Rutenvorschläge ab (gerne nehm ich noch weitere entgegen) bleib aber noch wenigstens einen Monat bei meiner jetzigen Ausrüstung und entscheide dann.
Danke nochmals für die Tips


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Weiss nicht, ob der Tip schon kam. Nimm doch einen Stinger, dann haste weniger Aussteiger


----------



## Justsu (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Heiko74 schrieb:


> Moin Jandoumo,
> also nicht nervös werden und gleich ne bessere Rute kaufen sondern erstmal durchhalten? Ich werd mal sehen ob ich es heut vormittag vor der Schicht nochmal für 1-2 Stunden ans Wasser schaffe und ne Haltung finde von der aus ich den Finger an die Schnur kriege.
> 
> Gruß Heiko


 
Wenn es Dich finanziell nicht so sehr schmerzt und Dir das Gufiangeln Spaß macht, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle lieber heute als morgen eine "anständige" Gufirute zulegen... 

Es macht einfach viel mehr Spaß, wenn man "weiß was man (der Köder) tut" und Du bekommst das Gefühl für Strömung, Köder, Bisse, etc. einfach schneller und einfacher... Das kann wirklich Welten ausmachen! 

Natürlich wirst Du auch mit Deiner Meforute Fische fangen (wobei das "verankern" des Hakens im harten Zandermaul gerade bei Großfischen mit einer weichen Rute schwierig ist, was zu nicht gehakten Fischen und Aussteigern führen kann - ein Aspekt der hier noch gar nicht genannt wurde), aber man kann auch im Fischladen Zander kaufen!:q

Noch ein Aspekt der für eine härtere Rute spricht (fällt mir gerade noch ein): Man bekommt in der Regel weniger Hänger, da man den Grund besser "erfühlen" kann und sofort merkt, wenn man den Köder in ein Hindernis hinein zieht!

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Bezüglich der Schnur und den Lichtverhältnissen kann ich Dir übrigens noch eine Polbrille sehr ans Herz legen, gerade bei auffällig hell gefärbter Schnur verstärkt diese den Kontrast zum dunkleren Wasser bei fast allen Lichtverhältnissen deutlich! Ich bin auch häufig bei Regenwetter mit der "Sonnenbrille" am Gewässer unterwegs... man erntet zwar hin und wieder komische Blicke, es bringt aber wirklich was!


----------



## RabenHerzBo (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Gibt es eigentlich eine polbrillen alternative für Brillenträger ? Bisher nichts gefunden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


----------



## LdaRookie (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Jap... nennt man Kontaktlinsen...  

Der Optiker deines Vertrauens baut dir auch sicherlich geschliffene Polgläser irgendwo in ein Gestell ein. Aber det wird mit Sicherheit nicht ganz billig.

Ich kann nur zu Kontaktlinsen raten! Hab Monatslinsen... muss man sich zwar bisserl dran gewöhnen, aber wenn man's einmal raus hat ist das super! Du kannst ab da endlich wieder jede Sonnenbrille aufsetzen und dir auch einfach irgend ne Polbrille für 20€ zulegen... und im Kino die 3D-Brille sitzt auch besser wenn du sie nicht über dien Kassengestell ziehen musst...


----------



## RabenHerzBo (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Zurzeit sind kl wegen meiner hornhaut Krümmung fast nicht finanzierbar 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



RabenHerzBo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine polbrillen alternative für Brillenträger ? Bisher nichts gefunden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


Googel mal nach polbrille fitover.Gibt einige Polbrillen die man über einer normalen Brille tragen kann.


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



RabenHerzBo schrieb:


> Zurzeit sind kl wegen meiner hornhaut Krümmung fast nicht finanzierbar
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk



Wie stark ist die denn? Ich hab auch eine und trag Monatslinsen und wirklich teuer sind die jetzt nicht!


----------



## Justsu (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



RabenHerzBo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine polbrillen alternative für Brillenträger ? Bisher nichts gefunden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


 
Also ich habe eine Polbrille mit Stärke vom Optiker... die ist jetzt auch nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel teurer als eine "normale" Sonnenbrille mit Stärke und zusätzlich traue ich den Gläsern vom Optiker doch irgendwie mehr zu als den Gläsern einer 15€ - Polbrille. Unde ne "anständige" Polbrille ohne Stärke kostet dann auch wieder 50€+...

Als Alternative gibt es aber auch noch Polbrillen, die so gebaut sind, dass sie über eine normale Fernsichtbrille drüber passen...


----------



## Mefomaik (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*







Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mefomaik (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

hier ne Pol-brille zum Übersetzen,gibt es in verschieden größen und kostet um die 89Euro!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipp_do (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Gibt es auch wesentlich günstiger ! Hatte neulichs eine auf die es mal beim Lidl oder Aldi gab für 15€ oder so und habe keinen großen Unterschied zu meiner Brenda gemerkt.

Grüße


----------



## Heiko74 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Stinger war montiert,  die Bissspuren waren aber vorne am GuFi gegenüber der Hakenspitze. Auf der Hakenseite hab ich nichts gesehen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Als ausprobiert, dann kommt der Erfolg von ganz alleine. Einen Biss hast du ja schon gehabt und Aussteiger sind normal


----------



## Xylence (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

@heiko

Ich Fische ebenfalls in der Weser in Achim bzw bin gerade wieder Zuhause vom Wasser. Heute absolut gar nichts. Gestern habe an der selben Stelle sehr viele Bisse gehabt und trotz Stinger konnte ich nix verwerten. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob meine Rute vielleicht noch zu weich ist. Deswegen habe ich heute ne andere eingepackt, diese war nur 2,40m lang das habe ich vorm einpacken nicht bedacht (wollte nur schnell ans Wasser und habe die Rute vorher nur 1x gefischt) und ich war damit nicht zufrieden 2.70m fand ich bisher am besten? (Kann jemand näheres zu der optimalen Länge vom Ufer aus sagen?)
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es vielleicht an der Bisserkennung liegt oder ob es einfach verdammt zäh ist hier bei uns an der Weser aber ich werde es morgen gleich weiter probieren und beim nächsten Besuch beim Angelladen Rute und Rolle mit dem Händler besprechen die Jungs sind sehr nett und geben gute Ratschläge. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser ;-)


----------



## Heiko74 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Moin Xylence,
ich bin bei den Buhnen nähe Steintreppe/Klärwerk zugange und Du?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Tommes63 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Justsu schrieb:


> kann ich Dir übrigens noch eine Polbrille sehr ans Herz legen


Jepp, du wirst staunen wie gut man die Schnur erkennen kann. #6





RabenHerzBo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine polbrillen alternative für Brillenträger ?


Bei Fielmann hab ich letztens eine Sportbrille mit einsetzbarem Clip für Korrekturgläser gesehen. Gibts sicher auch polarisiert.





RabenHerzBo schrieb:


> Zurzeit sind kl wegen meiner hornhaut Krümmung fast nicht finanzierbar


Ich trage Gleitsicht, und wenn man das Polarisiert haben will, muß man schon Glück haben wenn das noch 3stellig bleiben soll.


----------



## Heiko74 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Früher gabs mal aufsteck Polbrillen, die wurden auf die normale Brille aufgeclipst.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Xylence (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Habe dir ne pn geschivjt


----------



## siloaffe (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Xylence schrieb:


> @heiko
> 
> Ich Fische ebenfalls in der Weser in Achim bzw bin gerade wieder Zuhause vom Wasser. Heute absolut gar nichts. Gestern habe an der selben Stelle sehr viele Bisse gehabt und trotz Stinger konnte ich nix verwerten.




Gude, 

Ich kenne die Weser nicht und will dich jetzt nicht deprimieren. Aber das hört sich für mich stark nach grundelbissen an! Bin 100%iger Rheinangler und bei uns ists z.z. wieder echt schlimm.

Die kleinen Schei$$er sind jetzt richtig aktiv und atackieren alles was am Boden rum hüpft! 

Bei Gummis mit zähen Mischungen wie z.B. Lunker citty siehst du sogar kleine kreisrunde Bissspuren, bei z.B. Keitech gummis siehste nix. 

N 4" Easy Shiner kannste z.z. fas garnicht fischen da bei jedem 2. Wurf der Schaufelschwanz weg ist.....


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Gundelbisse merkt man eigentlich ganz gut - das ist eine Art heftiges Gezuppel -  so 2-3 mal in schneller Abfolge! 


Zander, Hechte und Barsche genehmigen sich den Gummi eig mit nur einem Tock!


----------



## Heiko74 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Moin,
heute wieder erfolglos und kein Gummifisch hat bei nem Biss die Schwanzflosse eingebüß.
Kennt jemand die Greys Prowla in 3,05m und 40-80Wg? Die liegt um 100€ und scheint zu passen. Die hat auch diese "Fenster" zur Rute für den Finger am Griff, bringt sowas Vorteile? 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Burney (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hey,

hat meine Aspius auch, also ne Aussparung am Griff...habe aber immer den Zeigefinger über der Rolle am Blank...

Gruß


----------



## romajejo (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hi ich habe deine Nachrichten gelesen ich habe dieselben Propleme an der Rute liegt es bestimmt nicht neben mir ist ein erfahrener Angler und fängt direkt 3 Zander hintereinander ich keinen.
 Vielleicht können wir uns mal austauschen und mal zusammen angeln gehen wo kommst du her ich komme aus Rheinberg


----------



## Heiko74 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Angelst du denn auch mit einen recht weichen Rute? Zusammen angeln dürfte eher schwer werden da ich auch der Ecke Bremen komme

@Burney: Würdest du diese "Fenster" also als unwichtig bezeichnen, die keine Bedeutung bei der Rutenwahl haben sollten?

Keiner Erfahrung mit Greys Prowla?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Meine bescheidene Meinung.. wenn der Blank der Rute was taugt und man siene Köder dem WG der Rute anpasst - dann braucht KEINE aussparungen am Griff! Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von Duplon Griffen geworden und habe bei meiner SS3 einen eher längeren Foregriff gewählt. Ich habe keine Lust mir zur kalten Jahreszeit kalte Finger zu holen - nur weil ich ne Rute habe, die Aussparungen am Griff hat. Mit meiner SS3 merke ich JEDEN Stein... Jedes Fitzelchen Kraut und sogar die Vibrationen der Shads, wenn der Schaufelschwanz beim Absinken hin und her wackelt!


----------



## Pinocio (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hallo zusammen, ich benutze mal den Thread, dann brauch ich keinen Neuen aufmachen.

Ich habe jetzt begonnen mit Gummifisch zu angeln, Zielfisch vorallem Zander, denn Zander habe ich noch keinen fangen können.
Habe es jetzt 3mal versucht, das ist nicht viel, aber mir ist etwas aufgefallen.
Ich fische hauptsächlich an einem kleinen Stausee. Nutze Köpfe mit 4-10gr, Rute Sportex Black Arrow 40g WG, Rolle Daiwa Freams 3000 mit einer 0,11 Climax in gelb, Köder: verschiedene Gummis 7-13cm. 
Ich spüre deutlich wenn mein Gummi auf dem Boden aufkommt, ist der Boden weich, sehe ich es, da die Schnur zusammenfällt. 
Ich beangelte hauptsächlich die Stellen, wo der Boden hart war.

Gestern war es ganz verrückt und ich bin echt fast verzweifelt. Ständig merkte ich, dass etwas im Köderlauf anders war, meistens war dann der Gummifisch gefaltet und hing mit dem Schwanz auf dem Haken. Also montierte ich einen Stinger. So bekam ich dann zunächst mal überhaupt keinen Kontakt mehr, ich machte den Stinger wieder ab und probierte es wieder, wieder ruckelte es ab und an vorallem kurz bevor der Köder aufkam (ich zählte mittlerweile, um zu wissen, wann der Köder aufkommen müsste). Ich schaute mir die Gummis genau an und ich hatte deutliche Bissspuren, entweder am Schwanzansatz oder aber an der Unterseite des Gummis. Ab und zu schaffte ich es sogar mal das Ruckeln mit einem Anschlag rechtzeitig zu beantworten, ich spürte kurz ein Schlagen, dann lief der Köder wieder normal, bei der Kontrolle, waren Bissspuren im Köder, bei einem fehlte sogar der Schwanz.
Ich probierte es nochmal mit Stinger und wechselte die Stelle, nun bekam ich einen guten Biss, es war ein schöner Barsch mit knapp 35cm, der Biss kam aber ganz anders, als an der vorherigen Stelle, viel deutlicher. 
Ich probierte noch 2 andere Stellen und fing 2 kleine Hechte mit 40 und 45cm, auch die Bisse waren ganz anders.
In der Dämmerung ging ich nochmal an die Stelle vom Anfang, jetzt bekam ich richtig häufig Kontakt, schaffte es aber nicht einmal zu verwandeln, auch nicht mit Stinger, die Bisse kamen fast immer auf den Bauch oder an den Schwanz.

Nun meine Frage(n), wie schaffe ich es die Bisse zu verwerten? Noch konzentrierter sein und jede kleinste Unregelmäßigkeit sofort anzuschlagen.
Waren das Zanderkontakte? Ich habe wie gesagt noch keinen Zander gefangen und weiß daher nicht wie diese den Köder attackieren.
Fisch scheint da zu sein, Kontakt, also der richtige Köder scheint gefunden zu sein, nur die Verwertung ist miserabel. Reagieren Zander so stark auf Stinger (das Wasser ist recht trüb, Sichttiefe etwa 30-50cm) oder habe ich ihn falsch montiert? 

Morgen will ich es nochmal probieren, egal was da beißt, ich will jetzt schon wissen was das ist.


----------



## Angler2097 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Gibt's bei euch Grundeln Pinocio?


----------



## Pinocio (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Nein es gibt keine Grundeln, zumal deutliche Bissspuren im Gummi sind, bei Bedarf kann ich nach der Arbeit auch mal Bilder von den Gummis hochladen.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hi, wenn es keine Grundeln sind, dann vermutlich kleine Barsche oder meinetwegen auch winzige Zander, wobei die Menge eher unüblich wäre. Ich würde das einfach ignorieren, meiner Erfahrung nach sind Zanderbisse in der Regel deutlicher als die von Barschen und wenn Du schreibst dass Deine Bisse der gefangenen Fische anders / deutlicher waren, denke ich nicht, dass es sich bei den Fehlbissen um beangel-werte Fische handelt.
Sofern der Gufi noch anständig läuft stört sich kein Fisch an einem Stinger in angepasster Größe, aber bei den Ködergrößen ist ein Stinger meiner Meinung nach vollkommen überflüssig und handelt einem nur Probleme mit untermaßigen Fischen ein.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nidderauer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Bisse von Barschen Ü30 cm und die von auch kleineren Zandern sind nicht ganz unähnlich.

 Da hat man meist nur einen einzigen Kontakt und der hängt entweder oder auch nicht.

 Kleine Barsche hingegen attackieren den Köder oft mehrmals kurz hintereinander.

 Eigentlich kein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen, wenn die nicht hängenbleiben.

 Stinger mit Stahlgeflecht können den Gufi versteifen und sich negativ aufs Köderspiel auswirken.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Chris1711 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hey,

Bei Zanderbissen solltest du auf beiden Seiten des gufies je zwei Kerben haben. Zander beißen auch eher auf den Kopf.
Von zuhause lässt sich das schlecht einschätzen


----------



## Pinocio (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Ich hoffe man erkennt genug. Der blau-rote Gummi mit Spuren am Schwanz und der Grüne mit Spuren am Kopf, mit beiden habe ich nichts gefangen, so sahen die aus nach den Zuppeleien. 
Aber ich werde morgen die Stelle nochmal beangeln. Teilweise waren die Gummis auch etwas vom Haken gezogen. Wir werden sehen. Ich lasse die Stinger morgen weg und schau mal, ob was geht. 
Wahrscheinlich habt ihr Recht und es sind kleine Barsche. Der Barschbestand in dem Gewässer soll sehr gut sein und ich habe auch recht Große meine Spinner verfolgen sehen. 
Ich werde euch berichten, falls ich herausfinde was da so aggressiv ist. 
Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## Rannebert (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Barschbisse sind das definitiv nicht, die Kollegen haben keine so prominenten Zähne. Das rauht lediglich den Gummi auf, wenn die immer wieder die gleichen Stellen erwischen.
Das schaut schon eher nach Zander (oder auch Hecht) in kleinen Grössen aus.


----------



## drehteufel (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Barsch-Bissspuren sind das definitiv nicht. Die sehen dann eher schmirgelpapierähnlich aus.
Gutes Timing, Rannebert. ;-)


----------



## Nidderauer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Das Aufgeraute auf dem 2. Bild auf der Oberseite etwa mittig zwischen Öse und Hakenspitze schaut in etwa so aus, wie das, was Barsche auf dem Gufi hinterlassen. Die hätten dann aber hängen müssen.

Ansonsten könnten die groberen "Verletzungen" auf dem 2. Bild auch davon stammen, dass das Aufziehen auf den Jigkopf nicht beim ersten mal geklappt hat.

Und die Risse im Schwanzbereich des Barsches können durch die Haken vom Stingerdrilling beim Auswerfen verursacht worden sein. Falls nicht, dann eher Zähne kleiner Hechte, als Zanderbeißer. Welches Fabrikat ist der Barsch ?

Grüße Sven


----------



## lute (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Ich habe erst dieses Jahr mit dem exzessiven Jiggen angefangen.

Ich habe dieses Jahr um die 10 Zander gejiggt, die meistens untermaßig. Davon konnte ich von allen den Biss deutlich spüren. Die Bisse waren sehr deutlich als harter, aber sehr kurzen Schlag in der Rute zu spüren. Ich vergleiche es immer mit einem kurzen Stromschlag.

Barschbisse haben sich anders geäußert. Diese haben sich eher wie das Aufsetzen des Jigkopfes am Grund angefühlt, welches dann 2-3 mal am Stück zu spüren war, anstatt nur einmal. 3 Barsche konnte ich so fangen nachdem ich angefangen habe, diese "Mini Tocks" mit Anschlägen zu quittieren. Dabei waren alle Barsche von außen gehakt, allerdings immer in direkter Nähe zum Maul. Also tendiere ich bei deinen Bissen zu Barschen. Vielleicht war auch mal ein größerer Fisch dabei, das würde die Bissspuren erklären, die eher Richtung Zander oder Hecht gehen, je nachdem wie hart die Gummimischung ist.


----------



## fischbär (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Wenn ein ordentlicher Zander den kleinen Gummi weghaut, wirst Du das merken. Wenn er abgeht, dann nachdem Du es gemerkt hast, schlecht angeschlagen hast, und der Haken dann rausfällt.
Beim Zander macht es aus meiner Erfahrung entweder Tock in der Rute, oder aber er hängt auf einmal fest und fängt dann an sich zu bewegen. Da knispelt nix am Gufi. Naja, vertikal vielleicht.


----------



## Pinocio (1. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

@Sven: Nein, vom Aufziehen kommt es  nicht die Löcher sind nicht sehr tief. Vom Stinger das könnte möglich sein, würde aber nicht das Schlagen nach dem Anhieb erklären. 
Fabrikat weiß ich leider nicht, hat mir meine Frau mitgebracht, laufen tut er aber irgendwie geil, rollt etwas und nur die Schwanzspitze vibriert. Ist relativ hart vom Gummi her. Der Grüne dagegen sehr weich. Auch von meiner Frau gewählt. Die macht derzeit den Angelschein und ich bin mir sicher, die wird gut fangen, Frauen scheinen ein Händchen bei der Köderwahl zu haben.
Beim Rute "mal halten" hat sie schon 3 schöne Hechte dran gehabt, bekam aber Panik und konnte sie dann nicht landen  das müssen wir noch üben. 

Vielleicht stellt es sich heute raus was da so ruckelt. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## geomujo (1. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Ich denke auch, dass es an einer zu harten Rute liegt.
Bin aktuell mit der JDM-Rocksweeper (10-28g), einer sehr beliebten Rute für die Zanderjagd, unterwegs mit 4" EliteShiner und 5g-Jigkopf - also 10g. Bei kleinen Zandern und Barschen (<25cm) ist die Bisserkennung tatsächlich etwas schwer. Auch wenn der Zander mit der Strömung schwimmt und den Köder gegen die Strömung einsaugt wirds verdammt schwierig den Biss zu erkennen.

Da hilft eigentlich nur beim geringsten Verdacht auf einen Biss anzuhauen.
Im Normalfall eines maßigen Zanders spürt man den Biss sofort als kräftigen Schlag aber für die Kleinen ist die Rute dann einfach zu schwer.


----------



## zanderzone (1. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Für mich ein ganz klarer Fall von kleinen Zandern! Können tierisch nerven, aber irgendwann wird einer hängen bleiben!!


----------



## Nidderauer (1. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Pinocio schrieb:


> .... hat mir meine Frau mitgebracht



Da haste aber einen ziemlich kapitalen Fang gemacht, da versuchen sich viele vergeblicherweise dran :m :q.

Da kann ja wahrlich nix mehr schiefgehen, Petri weiterhin.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



Pinocio schrieb:


> hat mir meine Frau mitgebracht,  die Schwanzspitze vibriert. Ist relativ hart. Auch von meiner Frau gewählt.
> Frauen scheinen ein Händchen zu haben.
> Rute "mal halten" hat sie schon , bekam aber Panik das müssen wir noch üben.




Ahja!

Weiter üben!:q


----------



## Pinocio (2. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Nette antworten hier Sten Hagelvoll, so kann man es auch sehen 

Ich war jetzt gestern nochmal dort. Dieses Mal kein gezuppel, keine Hinweise, dass noch Fisch an der Stelle vorhanden ist. 
Dennoch einen Fang gab es dort und zwar ein kleiner Hecht von etwa 40cm. Ob der das auch war, der mir da am Gummi gezuppelt hat, weiß ich nicht, galuabe ich aber nicht.
Der Biss kam prompt nachdem ich Nachmittags bevor ich nach Hause gegangen bin und noch 3 Würfe machen wollte. Der 3. Wurf war es dann auch, schlug gut ein und für seine Größe machte er ganz schön Rabatz.
Das war auch dann der Entschneiderungsfang  Gestern lief es ziemlich schlecht.
Die Bisserkennung beim Hecht ist eindeutig und ich vermute mal das an dieser Stelle noch etwas anderes zu holen ist.
Werde dran bleiben.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (2. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Unglaublich was manche für eine Wissenschaft aus Gummi Fisch angeln machen. Wenn man ein Biss hat merkt man das auch. Wenn nicht, ist es der Fisch auch nicht Wert gewesen gefangen zu werden.  Bei jedem kleinem Ziehen gleich ein verpatzten Biss zu vermuten ist lächerlich. 

//edit
@ Pinocio

Ich muss gestehen ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen. Ich wollte dich damit auch nicht persönlich angreifen. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass hier zum Gummifisch angeln beinahe täglich ein Thread eröffnet wird. (Warum kein Tock? Keine Rückmeldung? Hatte ich ein Biss? Welche Rute? Welcher Gummi? usw.) Teilweise werden die absurdesten Sachen diskutiert.

Viele Leute sollten einfach mal weniger Youtube Videos gucken und stattdessen einfach mal angeln gehen. Der Rest kommt dann von ganz allein.


----------



## Pinocio (2. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Unglaublich was manche für eine Wissenschaft aus Gummi Fisch angeln machen. Wenn man ein Biss hat merkt man das auch. Wenn nicht, ist es der Fisch auch nicht Wert gewesen gefangen zu werden.  Bei jedem kleinem Ziehen gleich ein verpatzten Biss zu vermuten ist lächerlich.



Danke für deine Einschätzung. 
Ein Forum ist für den Erfahrungsaustausch da, es gibt nunmal Anfänger, die ab und zu Unsicherheiten haben und um Tipps dankbar sind.
Es ging nicht um kleines Ziehen sondern deutliche Beißspuren. 
Der Biss wurde bemerkt, konnte aber nicht zugeordnet oder gelandet werden. Daher die Frage, um eine bessere Zuordnung zu haben. Schließlich sind wir nicht alle weise und allwissend, es wäre lächerlich das von sich zu behaupten 

Es gibt hier weitaus sinnlosere Diskussionen.


----------



## jkc (2. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*

Hi, zudem gibt es auch manchmal das Phänomen "nicht wahrgenommene Bisse" auch bei erfahrenen Anglern, so ist es mir zumindest schon passiert, dass ich mit einem jungfräulichen Gummi gefischt habe und abends dann Bissspuren entdeckte, die nie bei mir an der Rute angekommen waren. Ist nicht oft so was aber auch nicht aus zu schließen, und es sind auch nicht immer kleine Fische die so was verursachen, habe schon einige 80+ Zander bei solchen Bissen gefangen, wenn auch beim Wobblerangeln.

Grüße JK


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2016)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wenn ein ordentlicher Zander den kleinen Gummi weghaut, wirst Du das merken. Wenn er abgeht, dann nachdem Du es gemerkt hast, schlecht angeschlagen hast, und der Haken dann rausfällt.
> Beim Zander macht es aus meiner Erfahrung entweder Tock in der Rute, oder aber er hängt auf einmal fest und fängt dann an sich zu bewegen. Da knispelt nix am Gufi. Naja, vertikal vielleicht.



Ganz genauso ist auch meine Erfahrung, entweder ein klarer Biss oder er hängt sich einfach rein.

Allerdings passiert das rein hängen eher selten.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Mai 2020)

Ich hol diesen Thread mal aus der Versenkung.

diedes TOCK-Gefühl? Wie lässt sich das am ehesten beschreiben?

ich hatte die Tage sowas in der Richtung habe es aber verschlafen.

Im Blank kam so ein Tock(?) an also ob der Köder bzw. der Jigkopf auf ne Holzlatte knallen würde.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Mai 2020)

Genau so.... lass dir mal beim Angeln von deiner besseren Hälfte von hinten gegen die Rute (Rutenende) tippen.... das sind dann die leichteren Bisse ;D


----------



## DenizJP (24. Mai 2020)

ich muss meine Reflexe besser trainieren - ich steh beim Tock immer noch angewurzelt da und guck dumm rum...


----------



## Krabat_11 (28. Mai 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich muss meine Reflexe besser trainieren - ich steh beim Tock immer noch angewurzelt da und guck dumm rum...


Kenn ich....


----------



## hanzz (28. Mai 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich muss meine Reflexe besser trainieren - ich steh beim Tock immer noch angewurzelt da und guck dumm rum...


Volle Konzentration ist angesagt. 
Spinnfischen kann dann echt anstrengend sein.


----------

